# TC Hawken Hunter 1x32 scope



## bigpapacow (Nov 15, 2007)

For sale is a TC Hawken Hunter 1x32 scope I bought new about 4-5 years ago. In good condition, used it on hunts in two different years. Still have the view thru scope caps as well. Asking $90. 

Let me know if you have questions.

Aaron
385-208-7142


----------



## bigpapacow (Nov 15, 2007)

Sale fell through on this scope so I am listing it again.
TC Hawken Hunter 1x32 scope I bought new about 4-5 years ago. In good condition, used it on hunts in two different years. Still have the view thru scope caps as well. Asking $90. 
Let me know if you have questions.
Aaron
385-208-7142


----------



## bigpapacow (Nov 15, 2007)

up again, sale fell thru...


----------



## bigpapacow (Nov 15, 2007)

Sold, thanks!


----------

